
SpaceX Dragon Rendezvous and Docking Waved Off for Today - joss82
https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/2017/02/22/spacex-dragon-rendezvous-and-docking-waved-off-for-today/
======
source99
r/spacex says the issue was incorrect data was uploaded to Dragon. Not a
hardware or software issue on Dragon itself.

------
andreasley
The second attempt at docking Dragon was successful:
[https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/834716206930108416](https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/834716206930108416)

Progress MS-05, the first russian resupply mission after the failed Progress
MS-04, should arrive tomorrow, February 24th:
[http://www.russianspaceweb.com/progress-
ms-05.html](http://www.russianspaceweb.com/progress-ms-05.html)

------
espadrine
In case SpaceX is reading: I would love to read a postmortem.

After having built Spash[0], I have much more appreciation for the difficulty
of correctly computing spacial locations.

[0]: [https://espadrine.github.io/spash](https://espadrine.github.io/spash)

~~~
delinka
Oh my ... what is spash doing to my browser history? :-/

~~~
espadrine
Just to confirm: are you using Firefox? I think it was generating a circular
history, but an unrelated change I just made seems to have fixed it. Strange!
I am merely using location.hash.

~~~
delinka
Chrome Version 56.0.2924.87 (64-bit) macOS El Capitan 10.11.6

And yes, it appears fixed now, thanks!

~~~
sammydavis
Somehow won't back page correctly in Chrome. Please just turn that off,
whatever it is. I don't think anyone wants fancy history munging web pages.

------
benmarks
This is fascinating to someone working in the open source Web application
space. Large (but decreasing, thankfully) pockets of our culture still need
convincing about test coverage; clients still can't be sold on its value.

~~~
adrianN
Clients can be sold on bug free features though. Good test coverage is a good
way to get those. Past a certain point more tests will probably cost more than
fewer bugs will pay, so there is a natural trade-off.

~~~
sqeaky
This is very true. To build on it Different domains need to understand that
trade off is in different places. A self driving car needs and financial
software need to be low on bugs, but will rarely kill hundreds like a bad
software in power plant or nuclear missile might.

------
joss82
I feel like space is becoming less of a "let's cross our fingers and hope it
works on the first try" culture. See space shuttle landing for a typical
example.

~~~
pasta
Was it ever? I think millions of dollars doesn't fit "let's cross our
fingers".

The Space Shuttle had 1 complete backup system and if that one failed another
one to land safely.

~~~
eddieroger
Millions of dollars _and_ human lives. I think things like the fact that Nixon
had an Apollo failure speech ready is the exact opposite of "cross your
fingers" and more proof that they tried to think through everything they
could, including unpredictable failure.

~~~
gozur88
I agree. Eisenhower had a similar speech ready had the D-Day invasion failed.
It's just part of leading any large project that could fail spectacularly.

~~~
kobeya
Huh, I'd be interested in reading that.

~~~
gozur88
[http://www.businessinsider.com/d-day-in-case-of-failure-
lett...](http://www.businessinsider.com/d-day-in-case-of-failure-letter-by-
general-eisenhower-2012-6)

~~~
kobeya
Interesting, thanks.

